# Birmingham 1st October Peacekeeper Soundsystem vs the Looters of the Rigged Society (benefit night)



## Blagsta (Sep 21, 2011)

*Saturday 1st October, Station Pub, Kings Heath, Birmingham*

Switch off your new plasma-screens, pull on your box-fresh Adidas and get yourselves down the Station to join Peacekeeper residents Bigfoot, Scampi, Gecko, Kolchak and our special guest DJ Fais (Inqlab Collective).

Like our bredrin Davy Cameron, none of us are quite sure how many houses we own, but we're happy enough to spend a few hours rubbing shoulders with the lower orders of an autumn evening; just so long as as none of you start getting ideas above your station, like expecting your feral rat children to be able to go to university.​
£5 in, proceeds going to Birmingham Against the Cuts.​
Because the most dangerous looters aren't the ones streaming out of Primark.​


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 1, 2011)

*bump*

Tonight!


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 2, 2011)

Raised £220 and a good night was had by all!


----------

